

Tweets with a picture are 94% more likely to be retweeted - aelaguiz
http://mashable.com/2013/10/07/retweet-photo/

======
deeths
I think part of this may be that some of the types of tweets unlikely to be
retweeted generally don't contain pictures. In particular twitter SPAM and and
most of a twitter conversation after the first tweet.

